# Can anyone id this bird?



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Can anyone identify this pigeon? Most likely a feral. Can into my loft just before a Wisconsin winter storm so I caught it and but it in my heated garage


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That was very nice of you to provide warmth and shelter for this young bird.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It is a feral youngster. Thank you for providing warmth and food for this little one.
Can you hold on to him until the weather gets a bit better?

Reti


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

*Thanks*

I thought it was a young feral, but I had them before get in my homer loft before and they would almost break there neck to get out. This one let me catch it as it was sitting on the outside by one of the windows. Yes, I will keep it until spring. 

Thanks.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

parrisc said:


> I thought it was a young feral, but I had them before get in my homer loft before and they would almost break there neck to get out. This one let me catch it as it was sitting on the outside by one of the windows. Yes, I will keep it until spring.
> 
> Thanks.


Good. Seems like he appreciates to have a home and being pampered.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one smart youngster to know where the warmth is. Thank you for providing it food and shelter for the winter and also keeping it seperate from your birds, just as a precautionary measure and to keep it safe.

I really appreciate your kindness.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a very nice thing for you to do. He looks very content and healthy. I know you will enjoy having him around until Spring.


----------

